# Prepositions at end of sentences



## Acoreano

Winston Churchill is supposed to have said that the "rule" against putting prepositions at the end of sentences was "pedantry up with which I will not put".

How is it in Portuguese? Is it a "rule" that is routinely ignored?

Can you say _O que estao a falar sobre?_


----------



## Vanda

This is the point, Açoreano, Pportuguese does not end sentences with prepositions.
_O que estão a falar sobre? - _that sentence is not possible in  PT.


----------



## Medune

Just to complement Vanda's reply, the grammatical sentence would be:_ sobre o que estão a falar?_


----------



## machadinho

A verdade nua e crua é que às vezes aparece. Entre a gente que foi estudar fora, ou que usa o inglês no dia a dia, ou que viu televisão demais etc.

Tony, vou te pegar para cristo só para efeito de ilustração, okay? Foi Páscoa ainda ontem, e eu mesmo já me peguei cometendo esse pecadilho um bocado de vezes. 



Tony100000 said:


> Olá!
> 
> A questão é a seguinte: não se se isto é por influência do inglês, mas muitas vezes dou por mim a acabar frases com preposições. Isto será permitido na escrita?
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> *Fulano A: Então, esta faca não corta?
> Fulano B: Ela pode não cortar, mas foi feita para.
> 
> Fulano C: Vi um cigano lá no congresso, sabias?
> Fulano D: "Um cigano"? Como é que o deixaram entrar?
> Fulano C: Não sei. Se não era um cigano, estava vestido de.*
> 
> Em todos estes exemplos, pressupõe-se qual a palavra que apareceria a seguir à preposição.
> 
> Não sei se serei só eu a falar desta forma.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> A verdade nua e crua é que às vezes aparece. Entre a gente que foi estudar fora, ou que usa o inglês no dia a dia, ou que viu televisão demais etc.
> 
> Tony, vou te pegar para cristo só para efeito de ilustração, okay? Foi Páscoa ainda ontem, e eu mesmo já me peguei cometendo esse pecadilho um bocado de vezes.


Tens razão, mas só com quem sofre *muita* influência do inglês diariamente (e normalmente não liga lá muito pro português); e mesmo assim mas não é algo comum, nem que nos soe certo aos ouvidos. Talvez torne-se comum algum dia, tal qual se fez com "você" como pronome indeterminado - culminando no maravilhoso verbo "você ter".
Aliás, pungente como sempre o humor do Sr. Churchill.


----------



## Joca

A meu ver, a única possibilidade de uma frase em português terminar em preposição é em perguntas informais (geralmente ditas e não escritas) quando se suprime o pronome interrogativo... causando certo suspense. 

Vocês estão a falar sobre? (... sobre o quê?)

Vocês saíram esta noite com? (... com quem?)

Essa carta foi enviada para? (... para quem?)

Em português, assim como em francês, é comum transferir o pronome interrogativo para o fim da frase, coloquialmente. Em lugar, por exemplo, de 'com quem ela namora?', diz-se 'ela namora com quem?'.


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> A meu ver, a única possibilidade de uma frase em português terminar em preposição é em perguntas informais (geralmente ditas e não escritas) quando se suprime o pronome interrogativo... causando certo suspense.
> 
> Vocês estão a falar sobre? (... sobre o quê?)
> 
> Vocês saíram esta noite com? (... com quem?)
> 
> Essa carta foi enviada para? (... para quem?)
> 
> Em português, assim como em francês, é comum transferir o pronome interrogativo para o fim da frase, coloquialmente. Em lugar, por exemplo, de 'com quem ela namora?', diz-se 'ela namora com quem?'.


Óptimo ponto do Joca. É bom lembrar também que a essa construção oral se lhe cabe uma entonação bem específica, crescente e alongada ao fim da frase.


----------



## Joca

Sim, bem observado: a entonação nesse caso é bem específica, é quase necessária também certa linguagem corporal, se é que me faço entender. 

Agora mudando radicalmente de assunto: por que, Medune, conservas a grafia antiga de 'óptimo'? Ao que eu saiba, não és português...  Aliás, não é um exemplo isolado: já observei esse mesmo padrão teu em outros vocábulos. (Espero que a Vanda não feche este fio por causa dessa minha 'imperdoável' digressão... )


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Sim, bem observado: a entonação nesse caso é bem específica, é quase necessária também certa linguagem corporal, se é que me faço entender.
> 
> Agora mudando radicalmente de assunto: por que, Medune, conservas a grafia antiga de 'óptimo'? Ao que eu saiba, não és português...  Aliás, não é um exemplo isolado: já observei esse mesmo padrão teu em outros vocábulos. (Espero que a Vanda não feche este fio por causa dessa minha 'imperdoável' digressão... )


É verdade que não sou português. Sou é proponente da grafia das letras mudas, que acho importantes para compararmos palavras de mesmas origens etimológicas e as entendermos melhor.


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho de minh'alma, me dá um  exemplo, sem ser língua oral na qual a gente fala o que quer, em que você terminaria uma frase com preposição. Dei tratos à bola e não consigo imaginar nem um caso sequer...


----------



## wtrmute

Joca said:


> A meu ver, a única possibilidade de uma frase em português terminar em preposição é em perguntas informais (geralmente ditas e não escritas) quando se suprime o pronome interrogativo... causando certo suspense.
> 
> Vocês estão a falar sobre? (... sobre o quê?)
> 
> Vocês saíram esta noite com? (... com quem?)
> 
> Essa carta foi enviada para? (... para quem?)
> 
> Em português, assim como em francês, é comum transferir o pronome interrogativo para o fim da frase, coloquialmente. Em lugar, por exemplo, de 'com quem ela namora?', diz-se 'ela namora com quem?'.



Pessoalmente, quando eu escrevo frases com essa construção, eu ponho reticências antes da interrogação para marcar a elisão do pronome interrogativo ("Vocês estão falando de...?")  Também ajuda a marcar a intonação específica.

Mas concordo, geralmente a forma coloquial é transferir o pronome interrogativo pro final da frase.  Anglófonos e falantes de alemão geralmente não se atentam nessa possibilidade no português, devido à rigidez da posição do pronome interrogativo nessas línguas.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, vocês estão falando da fala, em que qualquer coisa é possível, até gestos. Estou perguntando em que situação na língua portuguesa alguém consegue terminar uma frase com preposição como o inglês faz. Não resolve exemplos da fala, como eu disse, em que  até sinais são possíveis e ou grunhidos.  A língua portuguesa não admite terminar uma frase com preposição... uma frase escrita!


----------



## machadinho

Vanda, orquídea minha, veja, sabe o impeachment da Dilma? Sou contra. 

Sim, esse exemplo, em português casto, não reflete o *vício* de linguagem que Tony, Acoreano e eu temos em mente. Estamos falando de terminar uma frase com uma preposição que se liga a algo que aparece antes, explícito, na frase.

Dói mas aparece. É corrente no Brasil, embora errado segundo a Sacra Gramática Normativa, dizer:

aquele ali é o cara que eu te falei
​Daí é só um pulinho para:

aquele ali é o cara que eu te falei sobre. ​
Goste ou não, aparece. É sem querer, é sob forte influência do inglês, mas aparece. No facebook, aparece. Em email de gente que acabou de voltar de doutorado ou sanduíche fora, aparece e muito. Em email de brasileiro expatriado aparece. Se nos fosse dado pesquisar no Google usando expressões regulares que filtrassem frases que terminam em com, sobre, de etc., aposto que a gente ia achar um tanto de exemplos escritos em blogs etc. Mesmo aqui no nosso fórum deve ter. Só não sei como procurar.

Não recomendo, não gosto, não acho bonito. Mas eu já me peguei *falando* isso várias vezes. Quando escrevo, corto. Mas não ficarei surpreso se alguma vez tiver passado despercebido.

Já viu título de artigo ou tese assim?

São os nomes próprios expressões referenciais?​
Pois eu já. E muitos. Lembra o eterno:

Eram os deuses astronautas?​
Pois então. É a mesma coisa: de tanto ler inglês, acaba-se escrevendo em português com a sintaxe do inglês.


----------



## Vanda

Também falo tudo isto, também não sou contra usos ''faláveis'' (na verdade me pego falando populês o dia inteiro, de propósito), também não sou contra usos agramaticais (na verdade, minha poesia preferida do Manoel de Barros fala exatamente sobre isso), só admiro / me pergunto se realmente terminamos frases com preposição na escrita.

Resposta ao Açoreano: Não, a língua portuguesa não admite, não há como terminar uma frase com preposição. Sim, você vai encontrar  brasileiros - principalmente 'expats' - escreverem assim por influência do inglês.


----------



## machadinho

Vixi. A coisa está ficando feia. 



> Toda a minha vida colegial se desenha no espírito com tão vivas cores, que parecem frescas de ontem, e todavia mais de trinta anos já lhes  pairaram sobre. Vejo o enxame dos meninos, alvoriçando na loja, que servia de saguão ... (José de Alencar, "Como e Por Que sou Romancista")


----------



## Vanda

Viva. Achou o Alencar. Matou a pau.  .


----------



## machadinho

Matei nada. A frase do Alencar estará errada? Todo mundo diria:

e todavia mais de trinta anos já pairaram sobre elas. [as cores]​Mas o Alencar diz:

e todavia mais de trinta anos já lhes pairaram sobre.​Está errado? É inaceitável em português? Sim, é estranho. É raro. Mas será impossível?

Não achei nada semelhante no Machado e no Eça. Mas fica aí o convite à reflexão para quem quiser refletir.


----------



## Vanda

Licença poética? de romancista? Cadê nossos linguistas quando a gente precisa deles? Mexirica, aquel'outro do nordeste que até me esqueci do nome... O problema é que a gente acha muito pouco sobre gramática avançada do PT on-line... ou nas gramáticas.


----------



## Medune

Vanda said:


> Licença poética? de romancista? Cadê nossos linguistas quando a gente precisa deles? Mixirica, aquel'outro do nordeste que até me esqueci do nome... O problema é que a gente acha muito pouco sobre gramática avançada do PT on-line... ou nas gramáticas.


Ortodoxamente, a frase do Alencar é agramatical. Como _lhes _é um pronome átono, não se admitiria a construção preposicional _sobre lhes, _e sim_ sobre eles -"(...)trinta anos já sobre eles pairaram/ pairaram sobre eles". _O deslocamento preposicional parece-me uma licença de que se valeu o autor para usar especificamente _lhes, _talvez visando tornar a relação mais pessoal; mas lhe desvendar as intenções literárias já vai além do meu jaez.


----------



## Joca

Existe o verbo sobrepairar. Talvez uma melhor saída para Alencar teria sido: ... _mais de trinta anos já lhes sobrepairavam_


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Existe o verbo sobrepairar. Talvez uma melhor saída para Alencar teria sido: ... _mais de trinta anos já lhes sobrepairavam_


Talvez o tenha usado, mas lido muito alemão antes.


----------



## machadinho

Ou latim ou mesmo grego antigo, já que tmese é um troço tão velho no mundo das letras que não entendo a _fuss_ que os anglófonos lhe fazem contra  nem por que é considerada gramaticalmente errada na nossa língua.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Ou latim ou mesmo grego antigo, já que tmese é um troço tão velho no mundo das letras que não entendo a _fuss_ que os anglófonos lhe fazem contra  nem por que é considerada gramaticalmente errada na nossa língua.


Fazem? Achei que fosse coisa normal das línguas germânicas…
Na nossa língua acho sem a menor necessidade e ainda por cima bem cacófato, _mâs..._


----------



## machadinho

Fazem. E se fazem. O argumento que conheço é, basicamente, que preposição é o que se põe à frente de algo e que, portanto, não se põe onde nada vem depois. É um argumento fraco, etimológico. A resposta é óbvia: substitua o nome, então, ora. Talvez haja razões melhores. Mas aí é, de novo, com os linguistas.


guihenning said:


> Na nossa língua acho sem a menor necessidade e ainda por cima bem cacófato, _mâs..._


Desnecessário, sim. Cacófato, sim. Raro, sim. Errado?


----------



## guihenning

Reza a lenda que tudo aquilo que não se tolera ou é proibido está errado. Mas não sei dizer, entrego a bomba para os linguistas e a galera das letras. Tudo o que sei de português é aquilo que aprendi na escola e mais umas folheadas pelas gramáticas da vida…


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Ou latim ou mesmo grego antigo, já que tmese é um troço tão velho no mundo das letras que não entendo a _fuss_ que os anglófonos lhe fazem contra  nem por que é considerada gramaticalmente errada na nossa língua.


Estava falando é dos trennbare Verben -verbos separáveis, em que a parte anterior, normalmente preposicional, destaca-se do verbo conjugado e vai ao final da oração. Assim, como analogia ao alemão, o verbo _sobrepairar_ conjugar-se-ia _eu pairo sobre_, e não _eu sobrepairo_, por exemplo. Mas acho que já fugimos ao tópico.


----------



## guihenning

Meu deus, que ojeriza a esses verbos que se destacam em alemão…


----------



## machadinho

Medune said:


> Estava falando é dos trennbare Verbena -verbos separáveis, em que a parte anterior, normalmente preposicional, destaca-se do verbo conjugado e vai ao final da oração. Assim, como analogia ao alemão, o verbo _sobrepairar_ conjugar-se-ia _eu pairo sobre_, e não _eu sobrepairo_, por exemplo. mas acho que já fugimos ao tópico.


Sim, e eu estava falando que os tais trennbare Verbena já apareciam no latim e no grego antigo, na poesia sobretudo, sob o nome de tmese. A diferença é que, no latim e no grego, era questão de métrica, quando não de estilo. Em alemão é regimentado.


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> Meu deus, que ojeriza a esses verbos que se destacam em alemão…


Hahaha, melhor descrição

Machadinho, que interessante isso de tmese, nunca tinha ouvido falar deles. Então esse é o termo geral que se aplica à divisão de palavras compostas? Será que mesóclise também se encaixaria nisso?


----------



## machadinho

Medune said:


> Então esse é o termo geral que se aplica à divisão de palavras compostas? Será que mesóclise também se encaixaria nisso?


Talvez. Não tenho certeza. Mas é bem possível que seja o termo geral, já que a tmese é sintaticamente mais plástica do que os verbos separáveis do alemão, que os _phrasal_ e _prepositional verbs_ do inglês e que a mesóclise do português.

@Nino83 cadê você? (E aquele filólogo eruditíssimo da Galícia, onde é que ele foi parar? Como ele se chamava mesmo?)

No meu entedimento, a tmese permitia destacar e mover a preposição ou o advérbio para qualquer posição a fim, por exemplo, de consertar a métrica de um verso que, do contrário, sairia com um pé quebrado ou mesmo imprimir certo efeito à oração. Vai ver que foi esse o intuito que o pobre do Alencar tinha em mente.


----------



## guihenning

A acepção 1 de 'tmese' no Houaiss é: «_gram __p.us m.q. _MESÓCLISE»


----------



## Medune

guihenning said:


> A acepção 1 de 'tmese' no Houaiss é: «_gram __p.us m.q. _MESÓCLISE»


Provavelmente porque é o único ou mais flagrante exemplo em português, então.


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> @Nino83 cadê você?


Oi, machadinho! Um abraço para todos!


Medune said:


> Machadinho, que interessante isso de tmese, nunca tinha ouvido falar deles. Então esse é o termo geral que se aplica à divisão de palavras compostas?


A tmese é possivel com todas as palavras compostas, que derivam de dois palavras diferentes. Se usa(va) muito na poesia.
Por exemplo, em Pàscoli há frases como "Io mi ritrovo a piangere _infinita-/mente_ con te".


Medune said:


> Será que mesóclise também se encaixaria nisso?


A tmese é o ato de dividir uma palavra composta, a mesóclise foi um processo histórico no qual o pronome átono que ficava depois do infinitivo foi englobado no meio da palavra. _Cantare havias > cantarías, cantare (il)lo havias > cantá-lo-ías_.

Passando ao assunto do fio, o portugués brasileiro, na sua evolução, ficou muito similar ao françês, do ponto de vista sintático.
Nas outras línguas românicas dizemos: _che libro ha comprato Giovanni? que libro compró Juan?_ mas em francês e português brasileiro se diz _quel livre Jean a-t-il acheté? que livro o João comprou?_ (no português europeu também _que livro comprou o João?_), ou seja o sujeto fica antes do verbo.
Mesma coisa acontece com as palavras (adjetivos, advérbios) interrogativas. Na fala há _quando arriva Giovanni? cúando llega Júan?_ mas em francês e português brasileiro se diz _Jean arrive quand? o João chega quando?_, e a palavra interrogativa fica no final da frase.

Portanto a diferência com o inglês é que no português brasileiro, na frase do Joca _vocês estão a falar sobre?_ há uma simples omissão da palavra interrogativa, _sobre o quê? > sobre?_, pelo contrário, em inglês a palavra interrogativa fica no início da frase e a preposição fica junta com o verbo, *what*_ are you speaking *about*?_ (the formal alternative is *about what*_ are you speaking?_).
Acho que não seja possível em português brasileiro dizer _*o que* vocês estão a falar *sobre*?_, não é?

Em italiano pode ser *di cosa*_ state parlando?_ ou, com ar de surpresa, _state parlando *di cosa?!*_. A omissão da palavra interrogativa não acontece, salvo quando, num quiz televisivo o apresentador pergunta _nel 1992 il presidente americano s'incontrò *con...?*_, esperando a reposta do concorrente.



machadinho said:


> aquele ali é o cara que eu te falei sobre.



Acho muito curioso o exemplo do machadinho.
É normal, acontece frequentemente isso, ou seja dividir a preposição do pronome relativo na fala brasileira? Isso seria uma coisa nova para mim.


----------



## Medune

Nino83 said:


> Oi, machadinho! Um abraço para todos!
> Acho muito curioso o exemplo do machadinho.
> É normal, acontece frequentemente isso, ou seja dividir a preposição do pronome relativo na fala brasileira? Isso seria uma coisa nova para mim.



Muito obrigado por todas as informações, Nino83. Não é um fenômeno corrente nem comum o que o machadinho nos descreveu; justamente como salientamos, só algumas dentre as pessoas que têm contacto muito forte com o inglês é que o fazem, e não constantemente. Quanto à inversão de pronomes em orações interrogativas, também não é comum cá, mas ocorre sim na linguagem falada "sem querer" para enfatizar o verbo - em que a maioria das vezes as pessoas julgam estar errada - como na escrita, como exemplificou o machadinho por "seriam os deuses astronautas?".


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Acho muito curioso o exemplo do machadinho.
> É normal, acontece frequentemente isso, ou seja dividir a preposição do pronome relativo na fala brasileira? Isso seria uma coisa nova para mim.


Em Portugal deve acontecer, posto que raramente, também. O Tony, ver acima, é português e pelo visto acontece com ele. É raro mas aparece.

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, Nino!


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Se alguém quiser perguntar no fórum de _Cultural Discussions_ se tal não acontece, ainda que raramente, em outras línguas não-germânicas ...


Não sei, mas em alemão o pronome "was" (what) atrai a preposição.


> Was, unlike English ‘what’, cannot be used in combination with a preposition, which in English is usually placed at the end of the clause. Where this occurs in English, German uses an adverbial construction with wo(r)-, the r being inserted when the preposition begins with a vowel. In so doing, prepositions are not left dangling at the end of a sentence in German as is so often the case in English, e.g.
> 
> Wo*mit* spielen die Kinder?
> What are the kids playing *with*?
> Wor*auf* wartest du?
> What are you waiting *for*?


German: An Essential Grammar, Routledge, pag. 64.

Mesma coisa acontece com o pronome relativo:


> Prepositions commonly precede relative pronouns in German, thereby determining the case of that pronoun. It can be diffi cult to recognize when this is the case as colloquial English normally places the preposition at the end of the clause instead of before the relative pronoun – which is however done in more formal English – and to complicate the issue even further, English commonly drops the relative pronoun altogether despite the presence of a preposition. In German you must always place the preposition before the appropriate relative pronoun at the beginning of the clause and place the fi nite verb at the end, e.g.
> 
> Ich habe den Stuhl, *auf dem* du jetzt sitzt, erst heute Nachmittag repariert.
> I repaired the chair you’re now sitting *on* only this afternoon.


Não sei o que acontece nesses casos nas línguas eslavas, mas parece ser uma coisa peculiar do inglês.


----------

